# My new female 10"+ T. Blondi (Pics) MASSIVE!



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

I received my 10"+ female T. Blondi from Paul this morning. She is huge! Biggest head I've seen on a spider. Just enormous! Have another one on the way that may rival this one in size...we'll see tomorrow! 

*Here's some pics:*












*(I'm a big 270lb guy so I don't have little hands)*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 8, 2008)

> (I'm a big 270lb guy so I don't have little hands)


That may be true, but I doubt you have 10" hands. 
That girl looks 8-9" at best.
Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 8, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> That may be true, but I doubt you have 10" hands.
> That girl looks 8-9" at best.
> Congrats on your new addition.


 Its better to go by the size of the tile most tiles are 12"X12" so 10" seems to be fairly accurate


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 8, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> Its better to go by the size of the tile most tiles are 12"X12" so 10" seems to be fairly accurate


I'd rather go by a ruler.
Nice girl no matter what though.


----------



## DMTWI (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice looking girl! Looks like all your fingers are still there (on one hand anyway   ), she let you handle her ok?


----------



## fang333999 (Jul 8, 2008)

oh nice you got it


----------



## Stamper (Jul 8, 2008)

That's one big T.:clap: 
congrats


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> That may be true, but I doubt you have 10" hands.
> That girl looks 8-9" at best.
> Congrats on your new addition.


My other Blondi is right at 9" and this new one is certainly larger - her head especially. I am going to get a ruler measurement on her in a few minutes. Just wanted her to calm down a bit first. Any advice or techniques for getting them to stretch out for an accurate measurement? She insists on moving around alot and sitting with her legs scrunched up...when I measured her that way she was 8" without her legs extended. Her body is almost 4" long...  Ryan, I'm not saying you're wrong - I know you're good at sizing them up...she is a thick girl though...also, what's the best way to tell if a Blondi is about to molt? I have a hard time with these girls...her abdomen is a dark reddish-brown where the hairs have been kicked off (mostly dark brown but with a reddish tint)...rob


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> Its better to go by the size of the tile most tiles are 12"X12" so 10" seems to be fairly accurate


Yeah, that's about what they are...I tried to get a good pic with her stretched out on one but she kept running away.   She's fairly speedy for such a large girl...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 8, 2008)

robc said:


> My other Blondi is right at 9" and this new one is certainly larger - her head especially. I am going to get a ruler measurement on her in a few minutes. Just wanted her to calm down a bit first. Any advice or techniques for getting them to stretch out for an accurate measurement? She insists on moving around alot and sitting with her legs scrunched up...when I measured her that way she was 8" without her legs extended. Her body is almost 4" long...  Ryan, I'm not saying you're wrong - I know you're good at sizing them up...she is a thick girl though...also, what's the best way to tell if a Blondi is about to molt? I have a hard time with these girls...her abdomen is a dark reddish-brown where the hairs have been kicked off (mostly dark brown but with a reddish tint)...rob


I am goating you more then anything else. But I'd still love to see more shots. She is a cool new addition!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 8, 2008)

robc said:


> ...also, what's the best way to tell if a Blondi is about to molt? I have a hard time with these girls...her abdomen is a dark reddish-brown where the hairs have been kicked off (mostly dark brown but with a reddish tint)...rob



The bald spot will turn black like any other species. If she stops eating and you see it getting darker, then you know a moult is coming. She's a very nice looking girl, congrats!


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe if you ask her nicely to pose out for you.
That's a big girl you got there, Buddy. What you gonna feed her? Hope you got a bunch of roaches to feed, cause criks aren't gonna cut it.
Very nice addition to your collection.
Enjoy!

Fredster
Lean, not as mean
Still, US Marine.


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

Lorgakor said:


> The bald spot will turn black like any other species. If she stops eating and you see it getting darker, then you know a moult is coming. She's a very nice looking girl, congrats!


I looked at her a bit more closely and the top half where she just kicked some hairs is jet black shiny black, but real far down it is a bit lighter. With the blondi's I have had, there abdomen got a grayish tint not dark at all and they molted. Well this girl is a eating machine.....grabbed a roach in mid air . My other blondi that molted ate the day before......I must have wierd Blondi's....rob


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am goating you more then anything else. But I'd still love to see more shots. She is a cool new addition!


I know you are.....I have another big female coming tommorow.....I think as big maybe bigger.....this girl is just thick.....My L.p who is 10" has no where near that much thickness. Well she is eating then I am going to get some more pics.......rob


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> Nice looking girl! Looks like all your fingers are still there (on one hand anyway   ), she let you handle her ok?


she was very docile, I was trying to get her to stretch out and she never put up a threat pose, not once. I tried to hold her but I am very susectable to those hairs and i don't know how she acts (runs, skittish) so i didn't want to hold her to much. She did crawl right over my hands with no aggression.......rob


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

Sr. Chencho said:


> Maybe if you ask her nicely to pose out for you.
> That's a big girl you got there, Buddy. What you gonna feed her? Hope you got a bunch of roaches to feed, cause criks aren't gonna cut it.
> Very nice addition to your collection.
> Enjoy!
> ...


i just got 100 free roaches....so she is set, I do feed my Large T's a variety of prey items......invertabrates once every 2 months.....not to often on invertabrates (high calcium). I also feed locust, grasshoppers, large moths, 3 different kinds of roaches ECT. She loves her enclosure.....she has plenty of room......rob


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 8, 2008)

At least give us a pic of a ruler on the tile, to measure the tile 

hehe

I'm sure we can tell if she's pre-moltin' if you get a shot of her abdomen, as well.

But by all means get us a clear shot of her next to a ruler, will look forward to that!


----------



## Lucara (Jul 8, 2008)

NICE girl Rob!!!! Very impressive!!! =D She'll look so much nicer when shes fattened up too! =D I cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> At least give us a pic of a ruler on the tile, to measure the tile
> 
> hehe
> 
> ...


I was a little off on the Tile. It looks to be 9" and 12" diagonally....but in the one pic with my hand she would and did surpass the tile (she surpassed the tile length wise when she was moving & I didn't get the pic)....so I would guess a little bigger/smaller than 10"....but either way a big T. 

*here are some ruler pics:*


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 8, 2008)

*hot!!*

she's beautiful!! Hope you got a good deal! 

Getting a new pet is grrrreat! Congrats


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

tortuga00 said:


> she's beautiful!! Hope you got a good deal!
> 
> Getting a new pet is grrrreat! Congrats


Thank-you, I am getting another huge Female tommorrow......rob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just curious as to why you like to buy the big blondi. One would assume they are nearing the end of their life span due to their size. It's almost like buying a senior citizen tarantula.


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Just curious as to why you like to buy the big blondi. One would assume they are nearing the end of their life span due to their size. It's almost like buying a senior citizen tarantula.


I like them for my Display tanks and will be breeding them soon......rob


----------



## reptist (Jul 8, 2008)

I was wondering if those advertised 10" T blondi were the real deal, I figured they would come up a bit short, 10" is a pretty big spider and 9" can look alot like 10" w/out a ruler, anymore you rarely ever see true 10" blondi, not for sale anyway, heck I think in my 15+ year spider keeping career I've only seen 6 or 8 that made the 10" mark, prob 2/3 of them were males, A nice fat 10" girl is a spectacle to see in person though, and they weigh a ton, nice spider though, maybe the new arrival will hit the 10" mark, Ryan has a point though those girls are deffinately up in the years, but may still produce, hope for the best and use many males, my best advice, PEACE,    B.


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

reptist said:


> I was wondering if those advertised 10" T blondi were the real deal, I figured they would come up a bit short, 10" is a pretty big spider and 9" can look alot like 10" w/out a ruler, anymore you rarely ever see true 10" blondi, not for sale anyway, heck I think in my 15+ year spider keeping career I've only seen 6 or 8 that made the 10" mark, prob 2/3 of them were males, A nice fat 10" girl is a spectacle to see in person though, and they weigh a ton, nice spider though, maybe the new arrival will hit the 10" mark, Ryan has a point though those girls are deffinately up in the years, but may still produce, hope for the best and use many males, my best advice, PEACE,    B.


Brandon you have very nice Blondi's also, but I still think she is 10".....it is going to be close.....My L.P is a definate 10" but not as much bulk. This girl is hard to measure any tricks to the trade you can give me......rob


----------



## seanbond (Jul 8, 2008)

she looks rough around the edges but quite a BEAST!


----------



## robc (Jul 8, 2008)

seanbond said:


> she looks rough around the edges but quite a BEAST!


When she molts she will be a pretty beast (LOL)


----------



## reptist (Jul 8, 2008)

*secrets of the trade*

Put her in a ziplock and she will be much easier to manipulate, just dont forget she can easily tag you through the bag, you should be able to get a pretty accurate measurement that way, she wont be 10" though judging by the tile measurement previously, if she is I'll give you 25% off your next order from Reptist!! PEACE,    B.


----------



## robc (Jul 9, 2008)

reptist said:


> Put her in a ziplock and she will be much easier to manipulate, just dont forget she can easily tag you through the bag, you should be able to get a pretty accurate measurement that way, she wont be 10" though judging by the tile measurement previously, if she is I'll give you 25% off your next order from Reptist!! PEACE,    B.


I posted measurement pics....she wouldn't cooperate.....and I didn't want to stress her.....if my camera had a faster shutter speed I would have gotten a great shot.....she was over 9 3/4"n and not stretched, go look at the new thread I posted see what you think, hell ya I would love 25% off, but I will buy from you regardless....you have awesome T's......rob


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 9, 2008)

I really want to tease you, and say post a ruler shot 20x and so on, but in past experiences doing this ( ) did not work out so well... if by chance you can get a pic without stressing her out too much, i would really love to see a ruler shot. Side by side DLS. That specimen does not look 10" to me. Maybe 8" or so, after seeing a real 10" P. ornata, i would not be surprised to see a 10" blondi at all, but its still pretty cool to see one accurately that size. 

Anyways, above remarks brings me to a question, is this NW species not as long lived as some of the others, such as B. smithi? Not too keen on T. blondi, too much hair and humidity needs for me, i rather go for L. parahybana, less of a hair kicker IME, easier to take care of, and just as impressive. 

Thanks for sharing though .
Cheers


----------



## robc (Jul 9, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> I really want to tease you, and say post a ruler shot 20x and so on, but in past experiences doing this ( ) did not work out so well... if by chance you can get a pic without stressing her out too much, i would really love to see a ruler shot. Side by side DLS. That specimen does not look 10" to me. Maybe 8" or so, after seeing a real 10" P. ornata, i would not be surprised to see a 10" blondi at all, but its still pretty cool to see one accurately that size.
> 
> Anyways, above remarks brings me to a question, is this NW species not as long lived as some of the others, such as B. smithi? Not too keen on T. blondi, too much hair and humidity needs for me, i rather go for L. parahybana, less of a hair kicker IME, easier to take care of, and just as impressive.
> 
> ...


I posted shots of the ruler in the thread "My "10 inch" Blondi measurements"  but she is 8" relaxed....but you are right about getting them to stretch out it is hard.....rob


----------



## reptist (Jul 9, 2008)

*Shutter speed*

yea your going to need a shutter speed from hell to coax 10" out of that girl, LOL, here is a couple pix of a 10" fatty, pix just cant do the sizes justice, this thing is like as big as a chiuahua, I think I heard someware that if you can harness 500 gamma volts and direct it through the shutter there is at least an inch of virtual leg span you can pull from dimension x, your going to need to split an atom though to acomplish it, just kidding man she is within an inch or so but not 10" even if the shutter speed exceeds warp 9!! maybe after a molt or 2, PEACE,    B.


----------



## robc (Jul 9, 2008)

reptist said:


> yea your going to need a shutter speed from hell to coax 10" out of that girl, LOL, here is a couple pix of a 10" fatty, pix just cant do the sizes justice, this thing is like as big as a chiuahua, I think I heard someware that if you can harness 500 gamma volts and direct it through the shutter there is at least an inch of virtual leg span you can pull from dimension x, your going to need to split an atom though to acomplish it, just kidding man she is within an inch or so but not 10" even if the shutter speed exceeds warp 9!! maybe after a molt or 2, PEACE,    B.


(lol)....that is a beast....I know mine is close to 10"....I did see a 9 3/4"....but 9" is big enough for me.....rob


----------



## robc (Jul 9, 2008)

I have been told that there may be a chance this girl has recently laid a sac due to the fact the hairs on both sides of her abdomen have been rubbed off......any thoughts......rob


----------

